# Yao Ming SUCKS



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

HE SUCKS BAD HE REALLy dOES


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

It's a good idea to actually have supporting reasons why you feel "Yao Ming Sucks" rather then putting down a bogus thread like this.

Believe it or not if you started a thread with an educated post rather then this you might actually get some answers!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i agree shadows!

Dont just say ming sucks! Give proof and that might open up more debate.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> HE SUCKS *** HE REALLy dOES :rocket:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Yeah, I'm sure you would suck too if you played year-round, just getting used to this style of play, and barely speak English or understand half the things your coach says....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would still be jet lagged, but that is me.

-Petey


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, you can tell groovehouse is loving this.

-Petey


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

I wouldn't mind dropping 30/16 and sucking like that


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I saw him play against the Lakers the other night; he was *most impressive*. I found myself rooting for him against my own team! :laugh:

But to pour in 30 and with 16 rebounds tonight...WOW! If he keeps it up, he might make the all-star game! :yes:


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I saw him play against the Lakers the other night; he was *most impressive*. I found myself rooting for him against my own team! :laugh:
> 
> But to pour in 30 and with 16 rebounds tonight...WOW! If he keeps it up, he might make the all-star game! :yes:


Hell deserve it too. I know Im changing my vote per day from Kandi to Ming. Geez he singlehandedly kept houston in the game against Dallas.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

This thread might of been started a little too early. Yao was a bit dissapointing in the begining, but I know you guys knew it was just a matter of time until he gets it down and he's still hasn't started yet either. Should be exciting and fun to watch this player for many years.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

YAO IS GOING TO BE AWESOME. HE WILL LEAD THE LEAGUE IN "FG" FOR YEARS TO COME. HE WILL PROBABLY TAKE A FEW SCORING TROPHIES IN HIS CAREER TOO. THE GUY IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE. SO FAR, HE IS BETTER THAN BOTH NOWITSKI AND GARNETT ALREADY WHEN THEY FIRST CAME IN THIS LEAGUE. HE CAN SCORE IN ABUNDANCE. TRADE HIM TO OUR TEAM, THE BULLS, IF YOU GUYS DONT' WANT HIM. JKRAUZ PROBABLY WOULDN'T MIND USING ONE OF THEIR 2 HSCHOOLERS AND ANOTHER PLAYER FOR MING. BUT WHY WOULD THE ROCKETS WANT TO DO IT? THEY ARE HAVING THE REAL CENTER. HE WILL BE BETTER THAN THE KANDI MAN NEXT YEAR. PROBABLY WOULD BE THE 2ND BEST CENTER IN THE WORLD BEHIND SHAQ. PERIOD!!


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

You guys are judging him wayyy too early based on just 11 games. I was thinking that he wouldn't meet half of the hype this year, but he did. However, he's going to have nights where he doesn't do well along with nights where he just dominates. Most people don't mention that he's still a rookie so his game is not going to be consistant as he goes through the learning curve. I gotta say though.. he's a damn fast learner.


----------

